# Really dumb game... want to play?



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

So I am sleep deprived and very bored and am procrastinating about things I should be doing so instead here is a really dumb game (ok so sometimes I like dumb games).... A friend had this on her Facebook so blame her.

Find the book closest to you, turn to page 56. scroll down to the 5th line. Post what the sentence says.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Starving for coolness and the touch of air


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pastor Ott finally called things to order and launched into a windy prayer of thanks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

or buried. At least that could account for there not


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

by castrating some male infants. The result was a small, unwarlike popula-


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Which he did over the next twenty minutes, calling only one


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

The figure coming up the driveway was not Milton's Lucifer. It was the Devil.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

of the sod' ceremony at Thirlmere on Sunday


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Magickal Intention: *For protection when travelling by air


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

What is the message? Even many high-income-producing-house-


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Be able to identify the reasons for the traditional 'invisibility' of judges vis-á-vis...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

embodiment of evil is Satan, the arch enemy of God, whose minions


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

... was even more revealing of your innermost nature.


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

"This is who I loved."

That's the only line on the whole page.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

"Hard left, hard left, there's a Muggle looking up!" shouted Moody


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

"You're just mad because you're the 'First Husband' and you have to vacuum the White House all day."


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

the commander of the 1st Armoured Division, at last came to


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

sure with your poisonous lippage a kiss would be a trip alright


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Some flashes might not function with full through-the-lens metering, but you can operate them in semi-automatic modes that have exposure-measuring cells built into the flash itself.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

..graceful turn along the eastern boundary of...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

As we review these cases of karmic action we find...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The man shook his head and frowned. "No


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jays dwell here and sunbeams too.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

has been accomplished and you have reached


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

An emailed apology would probably not be the most persuasive, unless

_
Great game, btw! _


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ascertain and pronounce what the law is; and that this necessarily involves


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

picked up in the gift shop in the lobby and listens to his


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Type the desired check level (warning level) for Procedures and Diagnosis Code Verification and press <Enter>.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Dr. Arroway? Dr. Arroway?" The technician looked down on


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

thing. So now I want to get back to the basics


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

My mother was outraged that I had sworn in front of her, so I


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

...dred years ago - to try to walk on that ledge?"


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

...Native Americans began to resist.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So the energy required to remove an electron does not change greatly.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The rascal's sly!


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

..danger of having it filled by some fortunate ruffian, who...


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

"I'd better get dressed." He sounded pleased. He turned back to the washbowl, adding cheerfully, "Maybe I will take you out tonight and buy you some shish-kebab."

-from Atlas Shrugged


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

few years there. The youngest, or newest, staff members task on first


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

What is this word I cannot stand to hear?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

tical figure in Oxford, playing a major role in appointing canons and in con-


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

imagine how fascinating the synchronised swimming would be if even the nipples were in sync


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

"I was hoping maybe we could meet, I mean I would really like to meet you"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

without her in the tub and the monkfish and the white wine. The


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Potter para que no vaya a Hogwarts! Esta loco. Su nombre


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

If two assets have the same mean rate of return, then the asset with the smaller standard deviation has less risk than the asset with the larger standard deviation.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

questions. But they are trickier.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

know who they are, you can observe them emerging on the page as real. One of the


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

father's death when he sent you," the young man replied. "I am


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

[Nothing. Page 56 is blank.]


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

How to clean your fleshlight.......:b


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

independent business that catered to the local immigrant


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

He beamed. Patting my shoulder in a fatherly fashion, the


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

They ran on and crept through the hedge. Hazel looked


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

quella lettura, e scolorocci il viso;


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

It would still be a perfectly good case of derivation according to the


----------



## ursula (May 29, 2008)

overlaid with the richer tortie colours including red and cream


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Because Ivy knows how to handle herself."


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Of you, that yet are well.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

-ization came to be regarded by Iranians as a rallying cry for oppos-


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

was covered in strawberries & human remains. This was really gross,


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

'You smell different this evening,' he said. His voice was like his eyes; sharp and demanding.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

people never go out for breakfast on a Sunday morning. The reason?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

75g freshly grated parmesan


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

characteristic was its eclecticism, readily accepting


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

start vibrating as soon as the closure is released, there won't be any


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

he could buy through Herzstein's, the boys who tipped their hats to


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Simple rules, but endlessly complex strategy. It's


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

He grinned at Harry's amazement. They stepped through the


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

far from serving as a protection against communism, Hitler made an alliance with


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

"As with many surgical techniques, the exact method of..."


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

human experience. No one knew this better than Dostoevski, who refused


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

-an yður til Galíleu."


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

customers into the crystal shop. The boy estimated that, if


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

the people, and the people stood about


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

disinterested in what was happening on stage and more interested


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

the terms miscarriage and abortion are synonymous.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

pathologic states; consequently, recognition of the granulomatous pattern is important


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_rium_)." The speech is, as Clov reminds us, the correct theatrical gesture for


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

to an audience. The speaker says, "It gives me great pleasure to present to you


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

P56 was blank in the first book I picked -- it was a transition between chapters, go figure! :lol

2nd book: "...the king's throne and looked upon the heroes with red eyes."


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

a fearing Baptist."


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

you stuttering bast*rd


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

"He had come to the last inch of his power to forgive,and there was Jack,still far beyond his reach"


----------



## offroad (Sep 9, 2010)

which have hitherto amused philosophers, and blocked up the way to knowledge


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Chains are on his hands and feet...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

through their protein products, we can better understand dominance and recessiveness.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Falkland plants his personal property in Caleb's room for later discovery


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

This, by his voice, should be a Montague. Fetch me my rapier


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Olga, do go and see if Uncle's beef-tea is ready...


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

but aces, 10s, and 7s. Nines should not be split against a dealer's 7 be-


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_make [made]_ (11, 13)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"was at the time the most powerful man in the world: Marcus Aurelius..."


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"...they have of light?"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

resentment within a frame of kindly inquiry and interest: "Do you


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

"On the outside she's still smiling, but on the inside she's thinking: _What on earth could it possibly be?_"


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

"only 50 percent of their genes in common. This allows researchers to do"

:yawn


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

him to. Sometimes General Dreedle made special trips down from


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

and its passengers to be dispersed about the island


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

"The 3rd and 2nd fingers are the most agile fingers"

i bet you guys can never guess what book _this_ is


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

things that consume each other in a flash


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

"continent. What I saw outside, however, was not an"


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"de un país en guerra. Otros han tenido que hacer un largo y peligroso viaje a"


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

Rekordmånga 20109 aktieägare var närvarande vid America Telephone and Telegraph Companys (nu A & T Corp) bolagsstämma i april 1961.

t No way, my posts and age match, amazing.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

To settle a boundary dispute between the estates of William Penn and Lord Baltimore


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

vory characters. Many of the players realized


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

...continued to widen, so that a few rich landowners have gotten wealthy while...


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

The question is : "To what extent are we boss under our own roof?"


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

one would be best and four would be worse


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

and up a flight of stairs. I kept my eyes downcast; I


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

since his present sense of anguish and depression had come into


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

This expression is properly invariant under boosts only if A(p) is a Lorentz scalar, i.e., A(p) = A(p^2).


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

every 20 feet.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

_"mutta Joonatan näytti minulle, millä lailla se salalaatikko avattiin."_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

In late 1814, fearing that conscription was about to come to


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

There is no page 56... it is a music book


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

"Remember this day, Matoran," Hakann shouted.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

In 2001, in the hours following the horrifying events of September 11,


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Frost covered the chariot track and the strawberry fields.


----------



## awesome1234 (Dec 13, 2010)

...London and Dover by the mail?"


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

I cant type drum notation.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

that, because isomorphism is not required for the repre-


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

attempting to laugh without a subject. Mr. Darcy may hug


----------



## victorygin (Sep 5, 2010)

"Correct wound treatment reduces losses due to wood-decay fungi."


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

with the super-alpha trainer. It is not only a matter of


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

under a false address. Because you don't live in the district, you


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

thing has that is the most important cognitive part of it.

If you understand that, I'm impressed


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It is a lovely picture of pastoral seclusion, five or six years of study at


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

cable-knit jumper was somehow like a superhero


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

whose Paunch, oozing with Equatorial Sweat, 'twill be most nauseating


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

To express a relation to a pronoun ('him," "her," and so on,


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

becks said:


> thing has that is the most important cognitive part of it.
> 
> If you understand that, I'm impressed


i understand :idea :b


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

two young assistants, one male and one female, darkened


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

"If I was dead , I'd help you," Terri assured me.


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Being able to talk about your condition with others is also an important step in the recovery


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

necro-tizing fasciitis (a flesh eating bacterial disease)


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

consequence of the uncertainty principle. The consequences of the uncertainty principle on the


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

wOBA for hot and cold period varied from year to year, but a typical


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

sometimes sarcastic speech he gave me a marvelously


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

you that you have been consigned to the dungheap of history


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

*locked up in Nashville all those years being looked after by Mr.-*


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

but anyway they made the hairs on the back of my neck


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Ralph and Sam had already pinned their drawings on the wall.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

"Lastly, you'll want your wide-angle lens for shooting the bouquet toss and garter toss, so you can get both the tosser and the anxious crowd waiting to capture the prize (so to speak)."

Yay photography books.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

ian, in the long quotation from the _De oratore_ in book IX


----------



## pkfire (Oct 11, 2010)

Yet the legitimate government is so torn by infighting, he knows Franco will win the war.


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

"You do an' I'll wake up Atticus."


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Et plus loin on en voyait d'autres, et encore d'autres, encore plus loin.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hitler était, à bien des égards, un snob militaire.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

They seem an exaltation without sound.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

So we start life as double individuals.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Valjean left town as if pursued, in crisis and total confusion. 

(I cheated, and tried to find an interesting sentence.)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

"is clearly not a transition element, because neither the metal nor the"


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bloomberg reported that the company had a price-earnings ratio of 18.20

yay finance :yawn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Near Novhorod-Siversky on august 25.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

events around us. We gain self-mastery through reason, by learning self-control,

:|


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

next to the one with a nickname, but also stands around 390


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

'"Pneumonia."'


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

'They belong to old Matt here,' said the policeman


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

from the "normal" inclinations of his heroes. We should,moreover,


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

concerned. If you are in a spaceship under constant power,


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

worse, I guess. I could be dead.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

hunted for food, and left the muscles for predatory


----------

